# Disappearing cory cat



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

I had 5 cory cats in my tank and now there is 4. I have searched all around the tank in case he jumped and I searched all through the tank in case he had been lodged in/under something. :-?

Is it possible that in the last three days or so he died and has been eaten by the other fish? I thoroughly vaccumed the gravel in search of him under any little piles and he did not turn up. :-(

I'm sure the rest of the fish are blaming this on me after all the commotion, lol.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It is possible. I have had a fish disappear and maybe weeks later a bit of the skeleton shows up somewhere. They either get eaten or naturally decompose. It's good to find them, if I can I fish them out, but in large heavily-planted tanks it is not always possible to find a small corpse.

Byron.


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

Byron said:


> It is possible. I have had a fish disappear and maybe weeks later a bit of the skeleton shows up somewhere. They either get eaten or naturally decompose. It's good to find them, if I can I fish them out, but in large heavily-planted tanks it is not always possible to find a small corpse.
> 
> Byron.


 
Strangely enough I'm hoping he was badly decomposed and I cleaned him up out of the tank without noticing only because the only other option I can think of is that he is lying under the dresser somewhere and I just didn't see him while I was looking. He's actually the first fish that's died in this tank and the cory cats are my favourite


----------



## trol (Dec 18, 2010)

*disappearing cory*

I have a couple albino corys and a few weeks ago one of them disappeared. We searched everywhere. Took out all the rocks and plants and searched through the gravel only to find nothing. Finally we gave up and assumed it had died and been eaten the other fish.

The next morning it was back. Unexplainable.

Now the same cory is gone again. Obviously it has a very good hiding place. I just don't want to leave a dead fish in the tank to decay.

Anyone else have fish disappear for days only to re-appear?


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a similar issue in my tank. Turns out there is a small hole in one of my rocks that I never thought a fish could actually fit in. Until one day I saw two fish coming out of it. I guess fish are excellent at finding hiding places so they can get out of potential danger.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had fish disappear and reappear. I think some of my fish have disappeared, but I'm not sure... It's hard to count them when they are all over the place, but I think I'm down 2 fish. I've not found any bodies though, so they could still be there somewhere.....


----------

